# How to secure a job before landing in Singapore?



## bechampions (Mar 8, 2009)

Sorry if I seem to be a bit repetitive because I've asked similar questions in this forum before. I still feel unclear because I have gotten different answers from different friends and people on forums, and even SMC when i went to ask.

From what I understand, methods to secure a job before landing in Singapore could be on job listing websites such as jobsdb, monster and all but what are the chances that anyone will get back to you at all? It seems unlikely to me, or is it just me? I have also submitted my resume to agencies, but it might just be the current economy, but is there much of a chance from hearing from anyone this way?

I have also asked SMC here in Hong Kong on the passes, the woman said I can only secure a visa or the relevant pass after I land in Singapore. I have also had people tell me that they secure a PR thru SMC? Anyway I will stop here and would appreciate it very very much if I could get a comprehensive answer, thanks a lot


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

simple .. 

You need to get a job before getting Work pass / employment pass here.

Secondly, you need to be employed for alteast six months here, before applying for PR.

And PR is not a given .. 

Compared to other countries, where you can apply residency, Singapore wants 'gainfully employable people', and not granting PR and wondering what the people will do, once they get here.

Cheers.


----------



## ini_niki (Aug 11, 2008)

Basically the economy is pretty stuffed at the moment. If you have a unique skill you'll get work ... otherwise the govt etc is pushing 'employ S'poreans first' ... 

Re: visa ... you need to have a job offer / sign contract / they apply for your EP (employment pass) you arrive on tourist visa / company takes you to get your EP ... they pay

Or you come on tourist visa / get job here / then apply for PPE (Personal Employment Pass) ... you pay

It all comes down to getting a job ... would suggest that websites etc not much chop at the moment ie. people aren't randomly looking to hire. 

I made contact with the company I wanted to work for ... made friends ... came for a 'work related' visit ie. on behalf of my previous company ... let it be known that I would be interested in moving ... worked out they needed my specific skills ahead of time ... then went back home and waited for a job offer ... which came about 3 months later ... it took around another 2-3 months to get visa / EP, medical etc sorted and start date ... 

I was very lucky ... I had a specific skill and put in the interest prior to the crash so my position was already being processed ... my company now has a hiring freeze on ... 

Would suggest you go via industry contacts ... always the best way


----------



## bechampions (Mar 8, 2009)

ini_niki said:


> Basically the economy is pretty stuffed at the moment. If you have a unique skill you'll get work ... otherwise the govt etc is pushing 'employ S'poreans first' ...
> 
> Re: visa ... you need to have a job offer / sign contract / they apply for your EP (employment pass) you arrive on tourist visa / company takes you to get your EP ... they pay
> 
> ...


yea it does sound like u specialize in some sort of a skill. I dont have much experience, only 6 months of kindergarten english teaching and 1 year of hotel front desk. I just quit my job too and tomorrow is my last day at work and i will be unemployed. I will be looking for a job here for now anyway but in the future say next year when i get the chance i will want to move there anyway. I did consider moving there on a tourist visa and go from there, but then that would cost a lot wouldnt it...I dont have enough savings to go there and slack around for a few months while looking for a job, baring in mind there will be basic spendings plus rent etc etc...

AND on top of that, i dont have sg citizenship and when jobs ask for PR or sgp citizens only i wouldnt be considered in that bracket anyway on a tourist visa or even EP right? So yea i guess u are specialized..


----------



## ini_niki (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey ...  ... just saw your post so getting back to you now. 

Yes, I have a specialised skill so I was extra lucky. 

Although Singapore doesn't seem to have been hit as badly by the global downturn, employment continues to be an issue. 

Regarding your work experience -- although tourism has been majorly hit here you might look at applying for a job with the IRs -- Integrated Resorts. The do have a local hire quota but there may be some positions available. If you speak a number of different languages that could help also. 

Or, if you really want to come and you're prepared to do some work for it, there are some areas where they continue to need workers -- specifically in the medical area ie. nurses. 

If you did a nursing degree you might be more likely to have a skill that's more transferable. 

Still ... keep looking; you never know 

Good luck

cheers
ini_niki


----------



## tropicalynx (Mar 18, 2009)

Yea, just keep looking. But without specialization you won't be able to be too picky. 
As long as you can secure a job here then your company will apply a visa for you. And after that, pray a lot (if you are not atheist), because you never know whether MOM will reject the application or not.


----------

